# Compatiblilty question



## hhcbuilder1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if i can use my older Sony STR-DE425 5.1 surround sound system with my new LG 55LH40 flat screen TV? There is an optical audio out on the TV. No optical in on the receiver. But the receiver says digital signal processing. Are these devices compatible. Hoping for good surround sound, i don't need it to be premium. Any input is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

hhcbuilder1 said:


> Does anyone know if i can use my older Sony STR-DE425 5.1 surround sound system with my new LG 55LH40 flat screen TV? There is an optical audio out on the TV. No optical in on the receiver. But the receiver says digital signal processing. Are these devices compatible. Hoping for good surround sound, i don't need it to be premium. Any input is appreciated. Thanks


Not as far as my research can tell. Your best bet would be to upgrade the receiver.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not sure what is processed digitally in that unit but it will not decode a digital output, nor did it have dolby digital. It has dolby pro-logic which is an analog system. At some point someof the signal may be digitally processed but you don't have digital inputs at all. You will need to connect the analog stereo outputs from your set to one of the analog inputs.


----------

